# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  When can I paint render?

## numbat

Just had the interior walls (brick) of my workshop rendered. It will be a week tomorrow. Can anyone offer advise of when it can  be painted. 
I spoke to the renderer - he says some builders will get painters started the next day which sounds too soon. When is a reasonable time to paint? 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

you only use water based paints, which actually does allow some moisture to pass through. You can probably paint now there shouldn't be a problem 
John

----------


## malachi

I understand your dilema about when to paint new render, i've been rendering for 12 years, i stil get the varied information some biulders say you paint in a couple of days, some say 3-4 weeks.

----------


## numbat

Thanks for the reply guys - I have decided to wait for 28 days before I paint with water based paint. 
Cheers

----------


## Zedd

wait 6 weeks or so - let it cure properly, in colde waether it may take longer. 
 I suggest at least 6 weeks. remenber it doesnt dry - the chemical reaction is what takes place. once its fully set paint away. make sure any wet sopts are dry too (such as leaking taps, condensation - sprinkler stuff etc... I had a leaking pool pump that sprayed a fine mist om the inside of the brick wall and the bricks sucked up the water and infected the render - I had to wait longer for this to dry out too... 
WHen I started to paint  my render I actually wet the render again with the hose (reaonably wet) and did the first coat- the roller runs better on the rough surface, the paint is absorbed into the render better and forms a seal and the second coat goes on like a dream. my first coat I used 3 x 15l tins, the second coat used less than 2 x 15ltre tins.

----------

